# Rainbow or yellow convict with keyholes



## Kattato Garu (Aug 7, 2019)

Hi I have a 100gal heavily planted tank with 6 small keyholes (1"-2"), 6 rainbow fish, otos and a pair of adult Florida flagfish, so far active and quite peaceful. I wondered if I could add a young pair of rainbow cichlids our yellow convicts (nanoluteus) without creating fatal strife. Any tips?


----------



## Kattato Garu (Aug 7, 2019)

Here's the tank. Plenty of places to hide and 2 open areas with a visual break between them.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

I would think that the Yellow Convicts would do reasonably well, as they generally take up relatively little space and are not overly aggressive even when they spawn. As far as Rainbows, they get a bit larger, and tend to get fairly aggressive if they spawn. They are also diggers, and likely to tear up plants. The Yellow Convict tends to leave plants alone. Also, I believe the _nanoluteus_ actually come from softer, slightly acid waters in Panama. They live in the leaf litter at the bottom of small streams. Biggest male I've seen was 9-10cm, and he was exceptional. Normally they stay under 7.5cm for males, and 5.5cm for females.


----------



## Kattato Garu (Aug 7, 2019)

Do you think that the keyholes and nanoluteus would fight once adult?


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Not very likely. Keyholes live in the mid to upper parts of the plants, and often spawn on broad leaves. The _nanoluteus_ are cave spawners, and tend to like tight spaces on the substrate. No competition for territory. They may not even notice that the other is present.


----------



## Kattato Garu (Aug 7, 2019)

I had not read that keyholes like to stay in the upper half of the tank, mine roam freely from top to bottom but I'd guess they are close too the substrate at least half the time. They are babies though, maybe they will tend to rise higher as they get larger. Are you saying they're a bit like angels when they mature? As I've never kept them or not seen adult behaviour. On the digging in rainbows...that's what I'm afraid of and I wouldn't want a fish that would tear up the tank.


----------

